
Show HN: AlgoDaily – One-a-day programming challenges for web developers - sciencewolf
https://www.algodaily.com/
======
gatherhunterer
The second question says "Select the proper order" but only lists single
options, then when I clicked (thinking I was supposed to rearrange them) it
just showed me the answer. From what I can tell it cannot be marked as correct
or incorrect like the others. The use of the word "select" is confusing in
that case.

While I realize these are toy problems, I would stay away from using "==" in
an interview (or at all, unless you are contributing to a codebase that uses
it). The reason is pretty clear from looking at the equality diagrams[1,2]. If
you use "==" in an interview you should expect to be asked questions about how
it works.

Will this evaluate to true? ( [1] == true )

How about this? ( [0] == true )

This one? ( [] == true )

This one? ( [[]] == true )

This one? ( undefined == null )

I would rather not spend my time in an interview talking about the JavaScript
equality operator's Bizzaro World counterpart.

1\. === chart
[https://i.stack.imgur.com/62vxI.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/62vxI.png)

2\. == chart
[https://i.stack.imgur.com/35MpY.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/35MpY.png)

~~~
sciencewolf
Thanks! Those are great points.

The hint mechanisms could definitely be worked on. I'll be building a
component that lets you click to choose order.

And yeah, the part about the equality operator is something I hadn't
considered, but you're absolutely right that you don't want that to be the
focus of your interview.

------
jazzyjazzy
Nice site, a lot prettier than most coding problem sites. I'm also digging
that JS is the language of choice! Some quick feedback:

\- For the landing page, I'm not sure where my attention should be going.
There's the daily challenge, but do you want me to sign up? Or to go through
the challenge? The scrolling navigation is a bit unintuitive, it made a lot
more sense when I opened the full page.

\- The code editor is decent but I had no idea how to run code. Cmd+Enter
isn't really a default shortcut anywhere for executing code (more so for line
breaks).

Congrats on shipping!

~~~
sciencewolf
Really appreciate the feedback :-)

Will take these things into consideration as we iterate.

------
hacym
Code for today's problem has an issue... uses 'const' on something that it
redeclares... Also couldn't get my solution to run.

~~~
sciencewolf
Good catch hacym! I've updated the challenge a little at
[https://algodaily.com/challenges/daily](https://algodaily.com/challenges/daily)
to make things clearer. Thanks for trying it out :-)

